# Hello, new here, from Germany



## Snowflake (Nov 16, 2018)

I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
My best from Germany.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 16, 2018)

Cheers and welcome!


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2018)

guten morgen
Germany seems very interesting
Germans are very industrious/disciplined/orderly/''athletic'' inclined/etc


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



Hi, what you'll learn most is that a lot of American voters don't have a clue, and when they get found out, they resort to insults. They also have a number of "strategies" for making themselves look better than they actually are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 16, 2018)

.
..................


----------



## Penelope (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...



There you go! 

With your neutral perspective.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...


yes, they are so different from many other countries' voters


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Snowflake said:
> ...



Wait.... where did I say they were different? 

Actually they are different in the US. Not necessarily different in the amount of ignorance, but different in the way they are ignorant.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


well then, why did you explain it ??!!!???    he should know
you did not say ''they are just like the Germans'''


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


come on Weirdo, if you meant they are the same, you would've said ''Americans are the same''
'--no, you made Americans out to be different/BAD


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

Just another excuse to bash the US.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


/----/ Welcome. According to Ancestry.com My Fifth Greatgrandfather migrated from Germany around the 1760s to South Carolina.





*Johann Adam *******
*1719–1764*
*BIRTH FEB 11, 1719 • Landkreis Odenwald-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*
*DEATH 1764 • Pomaria, Newberry, South Carolina, USA*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Read what he wrote. He said he wanted to understand the US system, not the fucking German system. Why would I go massively off topic and talk about Germany?

Better yet, why the fuck don't you write my posts for me, seeing how you know better than everyone else?


----------



## Taz (Nov 16, 2018)

Germany still owes us for WWII.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Come on you two...


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Germany still owes us for WWII.
> ...



Words can't convey.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


The number one thing you'll discover is our elections are corrupt. 
Our news media is in collusion with the Democratic Party.
Democrats will say that Trump colluded with Russia but this fabricated scandal is just an attempt to keep Hillary and other politicians from going to jail. 
Above all else, don't trust CNN.


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



In order to learn about the political system and the Constitution of the U.S. of A., you'd be better served if you grabbed a book, or two.

If you want to study why, despite being admirably set up, the system doesn't really work, why there's all the dysfunctionality once the system, politicians, and the population collide, you've come to the right place.  In particular, in order to understand the goings on, look for the victim, for the side in any political fight most closely associated with, most stridently asserting, the victim status, will most viciously lash out and likely carry the day.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 16, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...


Meh, a salutation none the less, I suppose.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...



Oh please. You're just projecting your own bias and grievance.

Hardly fair and informative.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


Welcome. We have our own German community in the States.

We call it Wisconsin.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 16, 2018)

Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



Welcome.


What is it that you do not understand?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 16, 2018)

*introductory forum*

*leave the politics for the appropriate forums.*


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 16, 2018)

Willkomen.
You'd probably learn more on Wikipedia.


----------



## Taz (Nov 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?


Watch out for Marion, he gets to cussing quite easily.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?



Do you like that stuff?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

Taz said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?
> ...



I know some German swear words.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this
> forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



The US is just as corrupt as any other country world.  We are like a banana republic.  Just look at the way that the filthy Democrat Party is trying to steal the Florida election as an example.

The only thing you really need to know about the US Constitution is that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  Everything else is just fluff.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 16, 2018)

Welcome to USMB.  I hope you've had all of your shots.

And given that this is a U.S. based board, you might want to rethink you user name. Snowflake has a special meaning here which might not be what you intend to project.


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2018)

Aus wohin in Deutschland kommen Sie?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?


Make sure you use cabbage.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?
> ...



Yep! Mit Sauerkraut


----------



## Toro (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



Hi STAB.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


I am curious what you think of the current situation/government in Germany?


----------



## Preacher (Nov 16, 2018)

Mindful  what's so funny about my question?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


Howdy!


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mindful  what's so funny about my question?



What is the 'current situation' in Germany?


----------



## Preacher (Nov 16, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful  what's so funny about my question?
> ...


Well the Chancellor just stated she will be stepping down,the 3rd world invasion is turning a once great country into a cesspool of violence and filth,the ruling parties are being destroyed in elections....THAT is the current situation


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Would be interesting to see what Snowflake thinks of it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



Welcome pal.


.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Kilo Mike Alpha


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.




Hi ,  you'll find they're pretty reasonable here except for a few bad apples .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?



Peoples who not like Sauerkraut:

Solution = round up and airdrop into Gitmo 

This my below favourite with Sauerkraut.

Schupfnudeln mit Sauerkraut und Speckwürfeln:









^^^^ It is Sauerkraut mix in with bacon cube dice and also Schupfnudeln this a thick noodle not like a pasta Penne but in Italy the equivalent would be Gnocchi, you always have Schupfnudeln with Sauerkraut, also my first favourite of this that I prefer this is Mohnnudeln this is poppy seed Schupfnudeln and we have this with ice cream and this is below in the picture that red is Hummersauce which is made with lobster which also is excellent with Mohnnudeln you can eat Mohnnudeln as savoury or as sweet, I prefer sweet with the ice cream:





Mr. Lucy who for one year train as a Chef in Lausanne then decide not to be but then change to do his Psychology Degree, he is excellent at cooking and the chef in this house and sometimes from the beginnings he makes for us Mohnnudeln but sometimes then is lazy and so we buy the Mohnnudeln from the grocery establishment, this:






Also I add that all of the above I recommend with one of two of my favourite Biers.

Bitburger:





Detmolder Pilsener:


----------



## MaryL (Nov 16, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


Hi! I am an American,  I voted for Trump.. WHY?  Because some voters are fed up with the current liberal status quo. And we had no alternative.  It was Hillary or Don. There was no alternative. None of us understand that, mein feund.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 16, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...



^^^^ This:


----------



## MaryL (Nov 17, 2018)

So, um how is the weather in Germany?  Did you vote for Angela Merkel? How do you feel about that?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 17, 2018)

MaryL said:


> So, um how is the weather in Germany?  Did you vote for Angela Merkel? How do you feel about that?




Lovely. Very springlike.

 Shakeup for Angela.

But gains for  the Greens. (Shudder)


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


Welcome to USMB, Snowflake. I have visited beautiful Germany twice. I visited two Pfaff sewing machine factories, one in Karlsruhe, and one in Kaiserslautern. I was saddened to hear the company was sold a few years back, first to another EU members, and later to a country someplace else, not sure where, but not in the EU, I don't think. Anyway, the place I loved the best was in Bavarian mountains, Neuschwanstein Castle, I think, but also the towns on the way there--one had a shop of handmade cuckoo clocks of every beautiful wood and pretty paints, nutcrackers, and colorful handmade-looking children's interest toys, all things cheerful and pretty. And the architecture of all the towns. Particularly beautiful was the trip on a train through part of the Black forest and a boat trip on the Rhine that ended at a Biergarden where they sang a lot of Polka Songs and we laughed all night. They also sent us on a trip to the Netherlands, where we had a few hours viewing the tulip gardens so close and accessible to the German border by tour bus. Another day, we rode by bus to another German neighbor, Austria, where we visited a famous musician's boyhood home. Everything in Germany was top drawer, ancient Castles and gardens, and cities with cobblestone streets. Both visits may have been before the wall fell in what was then known as "West Germany". How beautiful it was, all of it.

I welcome you with all my heart.






​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 17, 2018)

beautress said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...




I will share something from my heart .

About Germany...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2018)

Mindful said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Seriously....don't they all?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 17, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Some more than others.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 17, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


Welcome, Snowflake!  Very glad to see you join us.
Have some brotchen.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...



Just had one for my lunch.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 17, 2018)

Mindful said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Snowflake said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?
> ...



Y U no Warsteiner?


----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Have a good sauerkraut recipe?
> ...



*Lord above, how I adored those flip-top bottles!!!!!*


----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> > I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2018)

Germany.

Where the doctors and the police look like movie stars.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 20, 2018)

Welcome. What's not to understand? We have two parties who hate each other and a President who doesn't pretend to be someone he is not. What you see is what you get.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 22, 2018)

*How about we reserve the quarrels about foreign relations until they come up as a topic? Intros is a social forum under Zone1 USMB rules. And the topic is ALWAYS --- the new member. We run off more new members with this uncivil shit than this forum is worth because folks can't calm the hell down and be social. 

Civil discussion with an emphasis on meeting and greeting new members will be enforced in this forum.. *


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 22, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Anybody beside me noticed that Snowflake has disappeared from the thread?*
> 
> *A troll?*



*Better possibility is the complete lack of concern for the new poster. Too many people can't stand down from the tribal skirmishes and sock accusations long enough to remember what civil discourse is. Moderation is capable of checking for socks. Especially on international members whom we WELCOME. But this whole dunderbust here is just embarrassing and runs off more new members than we welcome. 

If you SUSPECT tell us. Otherwise the topic is "The New Member".. 

I have 23 posts marked for deletion and I'm not even done yet. Two warnings issued. We WILL enforce the Zone1 civil discussion rules in this forum. Because we WANT this forum to be a place to welcome new members.*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 22, 2018)

longknife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I used to like pull-tab cans.

Yeah, back in the days of Lugers and confiscated Kraut ammo n stuff.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 24, 2018)

A moderator  had my  prior post pulled.  A gentle  reminder, I actually contribute financially to the board . Nope,  I don't have to be here. I can be else where. But I am not. I choose to be HERE. I respect moderators. So show me some.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 24, 2018)

Für meinen Freund Pogo


----------



## MaryL (Nov 24, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.


Hello. Sorry for the drama here. My great grand parents fled Deutschland. Jews converted to  Christianity.   I voted for Trump. Why? Wow, American culture  since  JFK's assassination has forever changed. Trump isn't putting people in gas chambers. Deporting illegal aliens isn't even on the same level.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful  what's so funny about my question?
> ...



I believe that would be 230 volts at 50 cycles.  

Wilkommen aus der OP.  Bring many hip boots.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 25, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Für meinen Freund Pogo



Looks like fake Poutine.  Eh, I'll eat anything.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 25, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Für meinen Freund Pogo



Now there's a cultural divide.

I like mine saturated in malt vinegar.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 25, 2018)

Snowflake said:


> I have joined this forum because I want to learn more about the political system of the US and the Constitution.  I have been watching the last elections and the Trump administration very closely and there are a lot of things that I don't understand. This is why I am here.
> My best from Germany.



Willkommen!
My grandparents' on my Dad's side were born in Germany.
We have a forum for talking about the Constitution. 
Check it out.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Looks like fake Poutine. Eh, I'll eat anything.



IMHO much better than the yellow stuff you are so fond of... Hope you had a good Thanksgiving...


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 25, 2018)

*New member never returned after this disaster of an Intro Thread. Y'all chased off another one. 

No new member =  no thread topic.  Closed. *


----------

